

Group Gifting App on Facebook - matsdegerstedt
http://apps.facebook.com/ggifter/

======
matsdegerstedt
Please Connect with Facebook to use, We appreciate feedback!

------
ookblah
Getting a bunch of session errors

~~~
matsdegerstedt
Should be working now, thanks for checking it out

